# industrial electric motor



## boostman (Dec 23, 2008)

Would this work in a car?
At my work they are going to throw out a electric motor on it it says

3 phase induction motor EQP III
Toshiba International Corporation
Houston Texas

Model # B0104FLF20SH04

Fairly high voltage and 3000 rpm speed


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

boostman said:


> Would this work in a car?


Hi bman,

Maybe. You don't give much detail on that motor, or car. But AC drives are a lot tougher for the novice EVer than DC. And typically more costly even if the motor is free. High voltage battery packs and 3 phase AC controllers are principle reasons.

Regards,

major


----------

